# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Shkarkoni Muzik pa limit!

## argjenddre

1. kliko ne ket faqe http://search.aol.com/aol/audiohome
2. Aty ku shkrun ``Search`` e shkurani kengetari apo tutullin e kenges
3. klioni mbi titullin e kenges me te djathte ``Ziel Speichern Unter`` ose ``Save Target As``

Muzika do te vin nga gjitha faqet shqiptare pra nuk jan vetum ne MP3 por edhe ne RAM e formate tjera


Screenshot

----------

